# loss of voice when talking normal



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I have been doing this for ages now years probably. I have lumps due to be biopsied on valentines day. I was told today by my mom I was grunting loads to clear my throat as I kept loosing my voice while talking is this normal


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

No, I do not believe this is normal. Not at all.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

No, not normal -- hang in there.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sounds like the thyroid tissue is encroaching. Hurry up 2/14/14! You do need that biopsy! Wishing you all the best w/that and keep us informed!

Many hugs,


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

The biopsy is a good step, but I think you ALSO need some sort of imaging done to see if your thyroid tissue is pushing (bullying?) other parts off to the side. It will happen when your thyroid gets too big, and that could definitely cause voice issues. My voice was hurting for about 6 months before I even realized I had a thyroid nodule. Once I noticed the nodule, it all started to make sense.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

a picture of it now xx


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's pretty pronounced, in my opinion. Have you seen an ENT? I had two ENTs (different practices, different hospitals) advise me to have at least a partial thyroidectomy based on size (and my voice hurting), regardless of what my biopsy was going to show. Just something to think about.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Can I ask for them to tell me there and then how many lumps I have I am pretty sure therr is one on the other side now to


----------

